# Favourite Japanese watch



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Forget your namby pamby "Grands"

Mine's the Flightmaster.

Because it shows that Seiko can still produce a top notch chronograph auto watch when they put there minds to it.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Superb - I love it!.......are they still available?

G.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is one of my favorites but it is a lot of money at over a grand.

I also miss the rare Citizen minute repeater that I once had.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Garry this watch is a current model but only available in Japan. The reason for this is what Roy mentioned. It's just to expensive to compete against the Swiss brands like Omega etc.

What does annoy me though is that Seiko do import those horrible 3 dial Kinetic "sportura" things that cost Â£1395









There is no justice.

The flightmaster is a great watch but often gets overlooked by enthusiasts in favour of the "Grand".


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

HI ANDY,

CALL ME THICK, BUT WHAT IS THE TRIANGULAR DIAL FOR. GREAT LOOKING WATCH THOUGH.

MIKE..


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Mike. Perfectly logical question. It's a power reserve indicator. From fully charged the watch will run for up to 48 hours. As you can see from the pic this one has nearly run down. Quite a few auto's are fitted with this.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

OF COURSE,I AM THICK!!!

THANKS MIKE...


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Andy,

I think you may have killed this topic with that pick!

It's a superb watch and if I had the money, it would be on my wrist


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

That has to be one of the best lookers I've seen for quite some time. It really does niggle me when some of these models are not available here. We should have access to the full range......









G.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The same situation exists with Tissots.

Some crackers available for the continent.......but not us!!!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Annoying isn't it.

So anyone else got a fave. Roy mentioned a Citizen minute repeater. Forgive my ignorance Roy but what is it. Do you have a pic.


----------

